# New track



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking for the closest place around saginaw to get a used track for an 02 skidoo MXZ 500 its going to be the new ice fishin rig, i believe its a 121" any info would be great, thanks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

saw a few 121x15 on craigslist up that way today. not sure what the pitch is on your sled though.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

mickey's sled parts in midland, or try hoeldtke's cycle shop in vassar. He's a sled head and may have one, or can get you one. 989-823-3601.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Pitch for that sled is 2.52".


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

ebay or craigs will be cheapest once you know what you need. Worked for me.


----------

